# Cass County may get 2 new districts



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> BISMARCK - When North Dakota's next legislative district map is drawn, Cass County may have as many as two new districts. That would mean more political power for North Dakota's largest county.
> 
> Two districts would increase Cass County's delegation in the North Dakota House and Senate from 27 seats to 33. That's almost one-fourth of the Legislature.
> 
> ...


You guy's should be able to get what ever you want then :eyeroll:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

That is scary


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah, sounds good! Maybe just maybe we have a shot with the right people to finally stop the flooding coming into town from the farmers!!!!!!!! :lol:

How come you do not like democracy G/O! State law dictates that based on population not land size is how the districts are made up. Now if the oil boom continues this will adjust down the road!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Yeah, sounds good! Maybe just maybe we have a shot with the right people to finally stop the flooding coming into town from the farmers!!!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> How come you do not like democracy G/O! State law dictates that based on population not land size is how the districts are made up. Now if the oil boom continues this will adjust down the road!


Ronnie, I have no problem with a Fargo getting more districts, I knew that it has been a coming. As far as flooding go I feel urban sprawl has more to do with your problems than farmers, they drained that land years ago.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Cass and Clay counties(in Minn),now have 208,000 people.

West Fargo increased close to 75% since 2,000.Now the fifth largest city in ND at 25,000.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

That population is going to plummet once Fargo floods this spring.

The updated flood prediction for thr highest crest ever being recorded in Fargo jumped to 40%. Two weeks ago it was 15%. I'm guessing it's going to happen.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> How come you do not like democracy G/O! State law dictates that based on population not land size is how the districts are made up. Now if the oil boom continues this will adjust down the road!


Look at MN.... All the stuff that gets passed needs to be good for the "Twin Cities" region or they don't get passed or take longer to pass.

Look at what is happening with Rochester wanting money to promote a civic theatre, mayo clinic expansion, money for the heritage fund to get more public lands for outdoor activities, etc. One senator wants money from the hertitage fund to help clean up "dog droppings" on trails through out the "Twin Cities".....yep if voters knew that is what the money is going towards and not expanding public lands they would never have voted for it.

I got on a soap box about MN...... But that is what happens when certain area's get too many districts. The outstate gets left behind. It is sad and true. Same goes for our US congress.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Tough part is that that is the way our legislative districts are set up based on population. you will find out there are a lot of people from these districts so outside of big metro areas that are willing to look at what therural areas situation needs are.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Spoken like a true Fargonaut Ron Gilmore! (Edit: fixed that for ya'; Dick Monson)


----------

